# Recipedb - Doc's Yardglass Session Lite



## Doc

Doc's Yardglass Session Lite  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               11 Votes        Brewer's Notes This is the beer I've developed over many attempts to get a low alcohol beer that has flavour and if not informed that it was low alcohol you'd never know.Enjoyed by me and megaswill drinkers alike.I've tried to tweak the numbers here in the recipe, but the vitals are:40 litres32 IBU's3.5% alcOG 1.038FG 1.012Mash: Single infusion @ 69degCUS-05 yeast.    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      6.2 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    0.69 kg Weyermann Wheat Dark       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      28 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 15mins)    28 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 1mins)    20 g Magnum (Pellet, 14.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     11 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale       Misc     1 tsp Yeast Nutrient    1 tablet Whirfloc         40L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.039 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.01 (calc)   Bitterness 25.1 IBU   Efficiency 72%   Alcohol 3.76%   Colour 8 EBC   Batch Size 40L     Fermentation   Primary 9 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## winkle

Works for me Richo?
There's a few good recipes for Milds in here as well, I've become rather addicted to Warrens "Just a Trickle" mild these days.link


----------



## Prawned

mmm looks like a tasty brew, will be giving this one a go as soon as i can! Always good to have a driving beer


----------



## SJW

I love your recipe Doc, just wondering dif u have tryed it with 500g of English Crystal in it? I might give it a crack with that and mash at 69 deg C


----------



## Doc

SJW said:


> I love your recipe Doc, just wondering dif u have tryed it with 500g of English Crystal in it? I might give it a crack with that and mash at 69 deg C



Hey SJW.
No haven't tried it with Crystal. I was very happy with the grain bill right off the bat.
The hopping was what I had the probs with. 
Magnum and Cascade is the go.
If I have any difficulty getting Dark Wheat I'll be subbing Dark Munich for any further experiments.
However I'm more than happy with the result as it stands.

Doc


----------



## Cortez The Killer

What stops the US-05 @ 1.012?

I'd have thought it'd end a lot lower than that

Cheers


----------



## Duff

Exactly what I was thinking as well.


----------



## Doc

US-05 has stopped between 1.013 and 1.012 in this brew. 
I was a little shocked the first and second time, hopeful the third and forth etc
The test brews were mashed at 66degC and 69degC. I've settled on the higher mash temp.
I do ferment on the cooler side ~18degC and don't leave it any more than 10 days before kegging.

Doc


----------



## SJW

I am going to mash this one at 69 deg C, looks great. 
Steve


----------



## winkle

Looks like I'll be alternating one of Docs' with a mild as my 'lighter' beer on tap. 
Ta mate


----------



## SJW

The only problem I can see is using such a small amount of grain I am not sure how my system will go. Specifically the temp probe in the mash tun will be above the level of grain. Nothing a std. thermometer could not fix though. I still think I might add some crystal though.


----------



## Doc

SJW said:


> The only problem I can see is using such a small amount of grain I am not sure how my system will go. Specifically the temp probe in the mash tun will be above the level of grain. Nothing a std. thermometer could not fix though. I still think I might add some crystal though.



Double the batch size. Make 80 litres.

Doc


----------



## petesbrew

I was lucky to try this yesterday while Doc was crushing some grain for me.
Absolutely awesome. It will be a hit with anyone, Doc.
As aimed for, a full flavoured beer which you'd never suspect is low alc.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## SJW

Well its in the keg now and is great. I mashed at 67 deg C a bit cooler than I wanted and the OG was a bit high 1.044 and the FG went down to 1.008 so it's a mid strength really but bloody great. It took a few days for the hops to mellow but now its great.



Steve


----------



## sinkas

I brewed this on mondya, using clolumbus in stead of magnum, and local pale malt not MO, as i needed to get rid of it, I suspect without the MO it will be a bit thinner.. will let you know.


----------



## Doc

Brewing the latest variation of this now.

Only change is the hop bill.

23gr Magnum 13% @ 60 mins
23gr Cascade 6.3% @10 mins
15gr Columbus 13% @ 10 mins
23gr Cascade 6.3% @ 0 mins
15gr Columbus 13% @ 0 mins

Smells great 

Doc


----------



## SJW

This was my recipe for this one and it was great. 

#63 APA 
American Pale Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 9/05/2008 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Brewer: Stephen Wright 
Boil Size: 34.62 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: Keg 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4500.00 gm Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 90.00 % 
500.00 gm Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (13.8 EBC) Grain 10.00 % 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
25.00 gm Magnum [14.00 %] (50 min) Hops 32.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (20 min) Hops 6.5 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (1 min) Hops 0.6 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (US-56) (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.044 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.044 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.008 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.34 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.69 % 
Bitterness: 39.7 IBU Calories: 405 cal/l 
Est Color: 9.2 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Full Body Total Grain Weight: 5000.00 gm 
Sparge Water: 17.62 L Grain Temperature: 15.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 15.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Full Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
45 min Mash In Add 12.00 L of water at 77.5 C 69.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 85.7 C 76.0 C


----------



## tdh

Aint this off topic if the abv = 4.5%?

A 20-26 gravity point drop will equate to low/mid strength beer.

tdh


----------



## reg

I am new to brewing and looking for a low to midstrength beer.
Bearing in mind that this will be my first AG would it be a good recipe for a newbie to do?
I have also got a spot in the grain book at G&G but only bought Australian grains.
Would this recipe suit me?


----------



## Doc

reg said:


> I am new to brewing and looking for a low to midstrength beer.
> ....................
> Would this recipe suit me?



Sure, a simple grain bill, an ale and an easy drinking beer.
Go for it.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## reg

Great!!
just need to get a false bottom and am away.
Thanks Doc


----------



## SJW

> Aint this off topic if the abv = 4.5%?
> 
> A 20-26 gravity point drop will equate to low/mid strength beer.
> 
> tdh



I thought I explained this in post #14?

Steve


----------



## T.D.

Hey Doc, have you ever pondered using Amarillo for this recipe? I find Amarillo can provide an almost "sweet" quality to a beer which may be quite welcome in a light ale.

I am brewing an "American Mild" this weekend which will be big on the malt, mashed high and will be a hopburst of Amarillo and Simcoe.


----------



## tdh

>1.044 and the FG went down to 1.008 so it's a mid strength really< 

This beer is approx. 4.7% abv, neither light nor mid strength.

I want to make it clear to the new brewers out there that certain OG and FG results give a particular result. 

A 36 point gravity drop might be seen as a mid strength beer by a newby not familiar with the maths.

tdh


----------



## cliffo

T.D. said:


> Hey Doc, have you ever pondered using Amarillo for this recipe? I find Amarillo can provide an almost "sweet" quality to a beer which may be quite welcome in a light ale.
> 
> I am brewing an "American Mild" this weekend which will be big on the malt, mashed high and will be a hopburst of Amarillo and Simcoe.



T.D. - I am about to keg this recipe hopped with Amarillo - tastes great out of the ferm so should be a winner.


----------



## Doc

T.D. said:


> Hey Doc, have you ever pondered using Amarillo for this recipe? I find Amarillo can provide an almost "sweet" quality to a beer which may be quite welcome in a light ale.
> 
> I am brewing an "American Mild" this weekend which will be big on the malt, mashed high and will be a hopburst of Amarillo and Simcoe.



I haven't.
Will welcome feedback from Cliffo or anyone else that does. Sounds great.

Doc


----------



## T.D.

Doc said:


> I haven't.
> Will welcome feedback from Cliffo or anyone else that does. Sounds great.
> 
> Doc



Reason I ask is just because I have a heap of Amarillo in the freezer and no cascade! :lol: 

Cliffo, I'd also be keen to hear how it turns out once kegged etc.


----------



## SJW

My 2c worth, I think Amarillo would be great in lieu of Cascade, Just dont go nuts with it.

Steve


----------



## kirem

What about some Nelson in the mix?

I have a kg of flowers I would like to start using up and I really need a session ale.


----------



## cliffo

T.D. said:


> Reason I ask is just because I have a heap of Amarillo in the freezer and no cascade! :lol:
> 
> Cliffo, I'd also be keen to hear how it turns out once kegged etc.



Thats why I used the Amarillo too - no Cascade but plenty of Amarillo ready to go  

I'll hopefully free up a keg (got a few that I'm sure are about to blow dry anytime) watching the footy tonight so planning to keg on Sunday all going to plan.


----------



## cliffo

Well I finally have had a chance to taste test this beer with Amarillo in place of the Cascade.

Tastes fantastic!!

Thanks to Doc for a great recipe. I'll have to try it with the Cascade next time.
cliffo


----------



## beerbelly

Doc i am very interested in doing your session beer. I just would like some clarification on the mash temp ie is it 67degrees or 69 degrees for 90mins and ibu"s is it 32 or 25. I am doing a 25 litre batch and using your recipe i scale it down by 5/8 and this is what i came up with. 
3.9 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt 
0.43 kg Weyermann Wheat Dark 
12.5g Magnum (Pellets, 13.0 AA%, 60 mins) 
17.5g Cascade (Pellets, 6.8 AA%, 15 mins) 
17.5g Cascade (Pellets, 6.8 AA%, 1 mins) 
11 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale 
1 tsp Yeast Nutrient 
1 tablet Whirfloc 
FG 1041
OG 1012
IBU 25.7
alcohol by volume estimate 3.80

I would appreciate it if you could give me some feed back on how this looks
Regards Kev


----------



## Doc

Hey Kev,

The last two batches I've done I've mashed at 69 and 70degC.
My original brews I had the bittering up to 35IBUs.
I've now backed off a little to 25IBUs.

Good luck with it.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## barls

hey doc how do you think it would go with super pride and cluster as substitute for the hops listed


----------



## Doc

barls said:


> hey doc how do you think it would go with super pride and cluster as substitute for the hops listed



Never used Super Pride, and the last time I used Cluster was over 5 years ago.
So no idea. Experiment and report back.

Doc


----------



## barls

will do mate


----------



## Hutch

Christmas has left the stocks a little low, so just had a crack at this, slightly modified to suit what I had on-hand. 
Mashed high (69deg), used Cascade plugs, and bittered with Southern Cross instead of Magnum...

6.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) 
0.20 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann)
0.10 kg Acidulated (Weyermann)
0.10 kg Carared (Weyermann)
28.30 gm Cascade [6.80 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hop) 7.6 IBU 
17.00 gm Southern Cross [15.90 %] (60 min) 16.3 IBU 
28.30 gm Cascade [6.80 %] (10 min) 4.3 IBU 
28.30 gm Cascade [6.80 %] (0 min) 
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate)

Looking forward to getting this on-tap!


----------



## barls

just about forgot to put up how this came out. its an easy drinking ale i ended up dry hopping it anyway with 12 g of cluster.


----------



## barls

and the keg just ran out


----------



## KHB

I have a heap of cascade but no magnum, what would you substitute this for?? And how do you think it would go with 1272??

Cheers KHB


----------



## jayse

KHB said:


> I have a heap of cascade but no magnum, what would you substitute this for?? And how do you think it would go with 1272??
> 
> Cheers KHB


I'll field that one if doc doesn't mind since I just read the thread and your post must have gone under the radar.

I haven't tried this beer but I would say 1277 would be great, proberly better than us05 actually any ale yeast would work well. I have a feeling part of the reason doc used us05 was this beer is meant to be a easy not fuss beer. Northwest ale would be great as well so would any number of english strains.
As far as bittering hops you could just about use anything. Doc posted up further that he dropped the IBU back to 25 on his latest and at that you could just use cascade aswell since your getting it out. I wouldn't use cascade for bittering beers above 25 though or basically any beer where you wanted a distinct bigger bitter finish.


----------



## reg

I made this beer late last year and am glad that I did.

Nearly finished the keg, had some people over who would normally screw up their noses at home brew.
But they kept coming back.

Will def be making more


----------



## hirns

Doc I'm wishing to brew this recipe but when I enter the recipe into beer smith with the same AA's I only get 20.9 IBU. Any suggestions as this seems a long way off the mark even with you droping the hops in the later brews :huh: .

Hirns


----------



## brettprevans

I banged out a version of this over easter. used munichII instead of dark wheat and used some amrillo in conjunction with the cascade casue i didnt have enough cascade. So I just halved the cascade in each addition and made the other half amrillo. 

will report back on taste.

bugger all kraussen whilst fermenting though. in fact i got a little worried. but then again i guess there's bugger all sugars for the yeast to get excited about...


----------



## Henno

Doc said:


> Brewing the latest variation of this now.
> 
> Only change is the hop bill.
> 
> 23gr Magnum 13% @ 60 mins
> 23gr Cascade 6.3% @10 mins
> 15gr Columbus 13% @ 10 mins
> 23gr Cascade 6.3% @ 0 mins
> 15gr Columbus 13% @ 0 mins
> 
> Smells great
> 
> Doc






Doc said:


> Hey Kev,
> 
> The last two batches I've done I've mashed at 69 and 70degC.
> My original brews I had the bittering up to 35IBUs.
> I've now backed off a little to 25IBUs.
> 
> Good luck with it.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc



I have found the same problem with IBU's when using your modified hop levels. As I am new to working up recipes with beersmith can somebody have a squiz at this and see if I have stuffed it up somehow?

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Doc's Yardglass Session Lite
Brewer: Mark
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 46.30 L
Estimated OG: 1.038 SG
Estimated Color: 8.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.20 kg Pale Malt, Marris Otter (Bairds) (5.3 EBC)Grain 89.99 % 
0.69 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (16.0 EBC) Grain 10.01 % 
23.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (60 min) Hops 9.7 IBU 
23.00 gm Magnum [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 20.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [13.00 %] (10 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [13.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
23.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: doc's mash
Total Grain Weight: 6.89 kg
----------------------------
doc's mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
15 min Protein Rest Add 17.97 L of water at 57.8 C 52.0 C 
60 min Saccharification Heat to 69.0 C over 15 min 69.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 


Notes:
------


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## paulwolf350

I think 35 IBU will be pretty close to correct, thats what I use in my pale ales, at 1038 it will be pretty hoppy.

Do you no chill? if you do you might want to cut it back a bit, also I think beersmith is pretty optimistic, 35 ibu comes out at about 30 in pro mash


----------



## AndrewQLD

I would do what Doc suggests, back it down to 25 IBU. Lower your 60 minute additions slightly in Beersmith until you get to 25 ibu.
As I said yesterday, the 35 IBU one I made was over bittered, gregs 25 ibu one was beautiful.

Andrew


----------



## Screwtop

Henno said:


> Estimated IBU: 34.6 IBU
> 
> 
> 23.00 gm Magnum [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 20.1 IBU
> 15.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [13.00 %] (10 min) Hops 4.8 IBU
> 15.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [13.00 %] (0 min) Hops -
> 23.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (0 min) Hops -




Totals 24.9IBU Henno. Sometimes Beersmith gets it wrong when you fcuk around with a recipe, delete the hops and insert again to see if it calculates IBU's correctly.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## AndrewQLD

Screwtop said:


> Totals 24.9IBU Henno. Sometimes Beersmith gets it wrong when you fcuk around with a recipe, delete the hops and insert again to see if it calculates IBU's correctly.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy



Think you missed Hennos first cascade addition Screwy



> 23.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (60 min) Hops 9.7 IBU
> 23.00 gm Magnum [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 20.1 IBU
> 15.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [13.00 %] (10 min) Hops 4.8 IBU
> 15.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [13.00 %] (0 min) Hops -
> 23.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (0 min) Hops -


----------



## QldKev

I see the problem 

*Brewer: Mark*

to fix your problem try this

*Brewer: QldKev*



B) B) B)


----------



## Screwtop

AndrewQLD said:


> Think you missed Hennos first cascade addition Screwy




Sure did,,,,,,,dick head. Sorry Henno, the glitch with Beersmith does happen occasionally, well with my app it does.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## Henno

Something that does not show when you cut and paste a recipe like this is the final gravity estimate and also the ABV estimate. Mine is showing an FG of 1.006 and therefore an ABV of 4.13%. Doc seemed confident when he mashed this at 69 that it finished at 1.012. Any ideas about this from my learned friends now Doc does not seem to be around on this thread any more?

Below is the recipe reworked with the AA hops I actually have in stock and with them tweaked down to get 25 IBU.



BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Doc's Yardglass Session Lite
Brewer: Mark
Asst Brewer: Nancyboy QldKev
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 46.30 L
Estimated OG: 1.038 SG
Estimated Color: 8.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.20 kg Pale Malt, Marris Otter (Bairds) (5.3 EBC)Grain 89.99 % 
0.69 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (16.0 EBC) Grain 10.01 % 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.80 %] (60 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Magnum [14.40 %] (60 min) Hops 14.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.20 %] (10 min) Hops 5.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.20 %] (0 min) Hops - 
23.00 gm Cascade [5.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: doc's mash
Total Grain Weight: 6.89 kg
----------------------------
doc's mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
15 min Protein Rest Add 17.97 L of water at 57.8 C 52.0 C 
60 min Saccharification Heat to 69.0 C over 15 min 69.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 


Notes:
------
Kev was no help at all, kept asking where the bag was!


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Screwtop

Henno said:


> Something that does not show when you cut and paste a recipe like this is the final gravity estimate and also the ABV estimate. Mine is showing an FG of 1.006 and therefore an ABV of 4.13%. Doc seemed confident when he mashed this at 69 that it finished at 1.012. Any ideas about this from my learned friends now Doc does not seem to be around on this thread any more?
> 
> Below is the recipe reworked with the AA hops I actually have in stock and with them tweaked down to get 25 IBU.
> 
> 
> 
> BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
> Recipe: Doc's Yardglass Session Lite
> Brewer: Mark
> Asst Brewer: Nancyboy QldKev
> Style: American Pale Ale
> TYPE: All Grain
> Taste: (35.0)
> 
> Recipe Specifications
> --------------------------
> Batch Size: 40.00 L
> Boil Size: 46.30 L
> Estimated OG: 1.038 SG
> Estimated Color: 8.4 EBC
> Estimated IBU: 25.6 IBU
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
> Boil Time: 60 Minutes
> 
> Ingredients:
> ------------
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 6.20 kg Pale Malt, Marris Otter (Bairds) (5.3 EBC)Grain 89.99 %
> 0.69 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (16.0 EBC) Grain 10.01 %
> 15.00 gm Cascade [5.80 %] (60 min) Hops 5.9 IBU
> 15.00 gm Magnum [14.40 %] (60 min) Hops 14.5 IBU
> 15.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.20 %] (10 min) Hops 5.2 IBU
> 15.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.20 %] (0 min) Hops -
> 23.00 gm Cascade [5.80 %] (0 min) Hops -
> 1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale
> 
> 
> Mash Schedule: doc's mash
> Total Grain Weight: 6.89 kg
> ----------------------------
> doc's mash
> Step Time Name Description Step Temp
> 15 min Protein Rest Add 17.97 L of water at 57.8 C 52.0 C
> 60 min Saccharification Heat to 69.0 C over 15 min 69.0 C
> 10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C
> 
> 
> Notes:
> ------
> Kev was no help at all, kept asking where the bag was!
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Henno, see if I can get it right this time.............. are you experiencing 75% BE ?. If you are closer to 84% which I seem to remember your system hitting last year you might overshoot on OG. Adjust using the Scale tool if this is incorect for your system.

Mash high and short (60 min) and you should limit attenuation and possibly hit FG 1.012 depends on wort fermentability produced by your system at that temp. FG can be manipulated by varying yeast strain, mash temp and OG without altering the grainbill.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## QldKev

I agree with Screwy, mash a bit higher to retain some malty goodness. Also as Andrew said talk to Gregs, the one he made was a smooth balanced beer. The only other thing I would be careful off is being a fairly mild beer style, after drinking IPAs, that it may not grab you at first. 

QldKev


----------



## AndrewQLD

Henno, Beersmiths FG figure is an average based on maximum fermentability of the wort as per the yeasts attenuation factor and the OG of the wort, _it does not take into account raising or lowering mash temps_. If Beersmith is showing an FG of 1.006 and you want a higher FG then raising your mash temp from the average of 65 to say 69 will result in a higher FG because of the higher amount of unfermentable dextrines left in the wort. Brewing 101.

The other thing to note, you really need to stop sweating on the finer details of brewing, results for a given recipe will vary for each individual brewer and their system and very rarely will you hit the numbers for someone elses recipe the first time, just adjust the recipe the next time you brew based on the results of your first attempt.
Get this brew going mate, your going to love it.
Andrew


----------



## brettprevans

My batch is gassing up as we speak so I'm yet to taste it lovely cold and carbed. But from the small fermentor sample I think I will agree that 35ibub is a little high for this beer to carry. Proof will be in the final tasting


----------



## Batz

AndrewQLD said:


> The other thing to note, you really need to stop sweating on the finer details of brewing.
> Get this brew going mate, your going to love it.
> Andrew




Come on Henno we're getting thirsty !





Batz


----------



## Henno

Screwtop said:


> Henno, see if I can get it right this time.............. are you experiencing 75% BE ?. If you are closer to 84% which I seem to remember your system hitting last year you might overshoot on OG. Adjust using the Scale tool if this is incorect for your system.
> 
> Mash high and short (60 min) and you should limit attenuation and possibly hit FG 1.012 depends on wort fermentability produced by your system at that temp. FG can be manipulated by varying yeast strain, mash temp and OG without altering the grainbill.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy



I knew I had to adjust this Mike but threw the recipe up for advice. What I have never really known is how to adjust my efficiency using beersmith. This maybe obvious to most but I am obviously a thicky der head and have been trying to adjust my efficiency in every way _but_ using the scale tool. Thanks immensely.



AndrewQLD said:


> Henno, Beersmiths FG figure is an average based on maximum fermentability of the wort as per the yeasts attenuation factor and the OG of the wort, _it does not take into account raising or lowering mash temps_. If Beersmith is showing an FG of 1.006 and you want a higher FG then raising your mash temp from the average of 65 to say 69 will result in a higher FG because of the higher amount of unfermentable dextrines left in the wort. Brewing 101.
> 
> The other thing to note, you really need to stop sweating on the finer details of brewing, results for a given recipe will vary for each individual brewer and their system and very rarely will you hit the numbers for someone elses recipe the first time, just adjust the recipe the next time you brew based on the results of your first attempt.
> Get this brew going mate, your going to love it.
> Andrew



I kinda guessed the high FG was a beersmith thing but as all my beers are ending up a bit too strong this was an important one for me to clear up before I did this one. All good stuff to have confirmed.

I'm also aware that I have to work it out for my system, I think Screwy would like to get that sentence tattoed on my forehead! Still I don't think I'm really sweating the finer details here. It probably sounds a bit pedantic to a lot of the gurus but as I will never be able to duck over to Doc's place to try the original I like to get new recipes as close as possible on my first attempt and adjust from there on. Besides if you can have a thread 3 pages long on whether or not new PET bottles should be washed or not before their first use I think my humble questions here aren't too bad 

Will get brewing immediately, thanks all. :icon_cheers:


----------



## AndrewQLD

Will be looking forward to a sample Mark, you know my address don't you?  

Andrew


----------



## Henno

Could be a reason for the bundy brewers guys to come up. Screwy is visiting in about a month and by then I would like have Browndog's AIPA and an IPA on tap.


----------



## gregs

Henno said:


> I knew I had to adjust this Mike but threw the recipe up for advice. What I have never really known is how to adjust my efficiency using beersmith. This maybe obvious to most but I am obviously a thicky der head and have been trying to adjust my efficiency in every way _but_ using the scale tool. Thanks immensely.
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda guessed the high FG was a beersmith thing but as all my beers are ending up a bit too strong this was an important one for me to clear up before I did this one. All good stuff to have confirmed.
> 
> I'm also aware that I have to work it out for my system, I think Screwy would like to get that sentence tattoed on my forehead! Still I don't think I'm really sweating the finer details here. It probably sounds a bit pedantic to a lot of the gurus but as I will never be able to duck over to Doc's place to try the original I like to get new recipes as close as possible on my first attempt and adjust from there on. Besides if you can have a thread 3 pages long on whether or not new PET bottles should be washed or not before their first use I think my humble questions here aren't too bad
> 
> Will get brewing immediately, thanks all. :icon_cheers:


Henno I just court up with this thread sorry, Beer Smith has the IBUs in the recipe I have brewed at 22.8 but I no chill so in my opinion the total IBU will be higher than that. How much higher Im not sure, but what I can say is that it was a bloody beautiful beer. 

As Andrew has already pointed out the total IBUs in the original recipe is a little to bitter.

This is the recipe I brewed. Cheers.


View attachment recipes.bsm


----------



## Screwtop

Henno said:


> Could be a reason for the bundy brewers guys to come up. Screwy is visiting in about a month and by then I would like have Browndog's AIPA and an IPA on tap.



Packing the Pint glass today.............!

Screwy


----------



## AndrewQLD

Henno said:


> Could be a reason for the bundy brewers guys to come up. Screwy is visiting in about a month and by then I would like have Browndog's AIPA and an IPA on tap.



Sounds like a plan.

Andrew


----------



## Henno

Screwtop said:


> Packing the Pint glass today.............!
> 
> Screwy



You can pack it but you'll be drinking middies up here young man!


----------



## Weizguy

Screwtop said:


> Sure did,,,,,,,dick head. Sorry Henno, the glitch with Beersmith does happen occasionally, well with my app it does.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy


everso slightly off-topic, but what version of Beersmith are you on?

This sounds like a beer I wanna brew.


----------



## brettprevans

citymorgue2 said:


> I banged out a version of this over easter. used munichII instead of dark wheat and used some amrillo in conjunction with the cascade casue i didnt have enough cascade. So I just halved the cascade in each addition and made the other half amrillo.
> 
> will report back on taste.
> 
> bugger all kraussen whilst fermenting though. in fact i got a little worried. but then again i guess there's bugger all sugars for the yeast to get excited about...


kegged and bottled
tasted the other night and WAY to 'green'. The amarillo is too bighty and astringent. needs to age a little and back off the ibu a touch (which has already been discussed by others), but other than that its tasting nice. will have to wait and see how a little cold conditioning and aging helps.


----------



## Lecterfan

I love the simplicity of this recipe and imagine the MO adds a lot of character.

Interested to know if anyone has pushed this (or a similar concept/recipe) to the limits of flavour vs abv? I noticed that towards the end Doc was mashing at 70c...

I understand that it is a balance of a number of factors, but it seems that the high mashing temp is the key to avoid having an FG that is too low (due to fewer easily fermentables in the wort). So if I want to try getting even lower than %3.5ish, should I aim for a lower OG? Has anyone succesfully done say 1.035 (or even lower) to 1.010/12 and made a great beer?


edit: added a missing vowel.


----------



## paulmclaren11

Can anyone post this recipe?

Cheers


----------



## Andrewbarnes83

Hi guys, has anyone done this recipe with dark Munich?


----------



## Moad

Lecterfan said:


> I love the simplicity of this recipe and imagine the MO adds a lot of character.
> 
> Interested to know if anyone has pushed this (or a similar concept/recipe) to the limits of flavour vs abv? I noticed that towards the end Doc was mashing at 70c...
> 
> I understand that it is a balance of a number of factors, but it seems that the high mashing temp is the key to avoid having an FG that is too low (due to fewer easily fermentables in the wort). So if I want to try getting even lower than %3.5ish, should I aim for a lower OG? Has anyone succesfully done say 1.035 (or even lower) to 1.010/12 and made a great beer?
> 
> 
> edit: added a missing vowel.



I've had a number of comments along the lines of "you wouldn't know this is a light beer". The high mash gives it enough body to not taste watery and to also balance the hops. Mine comes out at 2.5% and pretty hoppy.




paulmclaren11 said:


> Can anyone post this recipe?
> 
> Cheers


If you click in the recipe section you will find it mate, this is just the discussion thread


----------



## CoxR

Bugger, I should of read through the comments before knocking this one out. I used the same IBU's as the original and now I see that it is better at 25 not 35 IBU's.
I brewed this for the wife so I will have a taste when done and it might need to sit and mellow for a while before drinking.


----------

